# automatic seat belts



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Anyone here know how to take them apart and get rid of them? I can't stand mine I'm either gonna get S14 seat belts and drill a hole for the mount or gonna go with a 4 point harness.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

You got a roll cage? IMO its pointless to go 4 point unless you got a cage. Not to meantion dangerous, cause if by some miracle you happen to roll over you'll be stuck in the upright postion with the top of the car replacing your head.


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

haha


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Yes I have a roll cage. Not installed yet.


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

from my understanding the s13 in japan did not have autobelts, can any one confirm this? and if so do we know of anyone/place that has converted. i say this cause my autos just died today and i see this as a good excuse to change to manual. thanks


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

brainscratch said:


> from my understanding the s13 in japan did not have autobelts, can any one confirm this? and if so do we know of anyone/place that has converted. i say this cause my autos just died today and i see this as a good excuse to change to manual. thanks


 everyone butthe u.s. has manuel seatbelts. ( not 100% sure though) 

cananda


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Why were we the only ones to get the lazy death traps?


----------



## chaos gle (Jan 1, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Why were we the only ones to get the lazy death traps?



yes only the USDM models got the motorize seat belts  
I have no idea why we go them or who ever came up with that idea.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i like them...it lowers the insurance....


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

as far as i know it was a new law or measure or some beauracratic thing that told all u.s. car companies that they have to either add airbags or active restraints (autobelts). since airbags are expensive most companies went with autobelts, but then things changed again later and everyone had to do airbags.

so do we know of anywhere to source manual s13 parts. my main concern are the trim pieces. id like an a pillar and door trim that wasnt cut for the auto slider and also b pillar trim with the holes for the manual belt. id like to avoid cutting the trim i have already. im sure there must be somewhere considering what you guys have said about every country but the u.s. having manuals. ive searched all over google and various forums but nothin :x thanks for the input


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

go to a canadian junkyard..or, just unplug the autobelt ecu thing in the center arm rest thing so you can do it manuelly..


----------



## HongKongChick (Sep 24, 2004)

just get u the s14 ones, go to a salvage yard. shouldnt even cost that much. i changed mine too. it wasnt too difficult. 

yea i am short, so the auto belts would be strangling me while i drive, like a real death trap!


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

chaos gle said:


> yes only the USDM models got the motorize seat belts
> I have no idea why we go them or who ever came up with that idea.


 because our cars were marketed towards women. no offense.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

HongKongChick said:


> just get u the s14 ones, go to a salvage yard. shouldnt even cost that much. i changed mine too. it wasnt too difficult.
> 
> yea i am short, so the auto belts would be strangling me while i drive, like a real death trap!


tell me what you did, did the S14 B pillar fit....etc... :showpics:


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

FYI, for those of you who want to convert to manual belts only because the motor/computer is bad; Nissan has a lifetime free service policy on seatbelts, so the first thing to do is to schedule an appt. with your local dealer to see if it's covered by this plan. Of course, if you _want_ the manual belts, they are not going to convert it for you, much less do it for free.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

why not just take belts off another car(and the buckle thing on the floor) and put it on the car..a belt is a belt(as long as you have the parts needed)..and dont cry and say, "that wont werk"..if i can put honda belts in my RX-7(my 83), then it can be done on a 240..


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I put a 4 point harness in this weekend, took my back seat out. It's all good now, I just have to take sliding thing out of the A pillar and it'll be all good.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Here is my solution for now.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

go with the 4-point harness......no messing around all business lol


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

well, i would be on the safe side and get the harness bar for the back so you dont get hurt..safety first..


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

harness bar via sparco is the very next thing after I finish my swap, or roll cage. I'm about to be broke and with out a car for about 3 weeks. Wish me luck guys.


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

there is like 1-2 seatbelt manufatures in japan. for example, for my old 240 i used Mazda MX-6 seatbelts they fit perfect and made it easy to acess the bacseat becuase of the slide bar mazda used. so thats that


----------

